

Best way to get a (reasonably) fast scope - rfrey
http://www.eevblog.com/2010/03/31/eevblog-70-turn-your-rigol-ds1052e-oscilloscope-into-a-100mhz-ds1102e/

======
rfrey
I have this 50Mhz scope, and it's a great bargain on its own. Turning it into
a 100Mhz scope for the cost of a few minutes with a terminal is an Awesome
Good Thing.

If you're in the market, best grab one of the remaining inventory pretty fast
before the patch gets obscured or eliminated.

An earlier blog entry on the same site does a teardown of the 50Mhz scope if
you're concerned about quality.

